# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Maybe the coolest thing I've seen in all my years of fishing

## oldtrap59

Went down to the river to spend last sat. night on my favorite sandbar catfishing. Bites were kinda slow but ended up with 4 nice ones.(about14 lbs total) That's not the just of this thread though. About 1:30am I happen to look down at my boot for whatever reason and saw a very small turtle heading to the river. Wasn't long and here was another one. Grabed my light and was looking for more when about 20 feet behind where I was setting I saw another one pop out of the sand. All in all I found 9 of these little buggers and helped em on their way to the water. Got to tell ya, in all the years along the river I've never seen this before. I feel very lucky to have witnessed this and also lucky for these little guys I was there. With all the hogs and raccoon that make nightly visits to this bar they may well have never made the river. Actually they already had been lucky as the wild hogs root out most of the turtle nests before they ever hatch. Anyway. One of the coolest things I've witnessed in all my years of river fishing.

Oldtrap

----------


## crashdive123

Nature never fails to provide a great show.  Glad you got to experience that.

----------


## Rick

I would have been just like you. That is pretty snazzy. Something I would have liked to experience. Thanks for sharing that.

----------


## hunter63

That is super cool, thanks for posting.
 I am always amazed, as well, at the show, if you take time to pay attention.

----------


## Winter

That is cool. They are lucky you were there.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

" mother nature " IS the best show on earth

and it's free

----------


## Reverend Greg

Im Horribly jealous of that,Too bad you didnt have a camera handy.I love showing those sort of things to my Cubscouts,but if they would have seen them they would have stomped them,before we could have stopped them....dang kids these days...great story
(G)

----------


## Rick

When I was a wee shaver at 5th grade camp we had a DNR guy show us a slide show (yes, dang it, they did have pictures way back then!) and one was of a lake full of geese. I leaned over and told my buddy all I needed was a machine gun. The DNR guy said, "You know, we had some wise guy in the last group that thought it would be a good idea if he had a machine gun. He obviously didn't listen about conservation and missed the point of the whole slide show". 

Er, yeah. Kids, sheesh.

----------


## Mad Cow

Very cool.

----------


## rwc1969

At 1:30 in the morning no noubt. That would have been nice to see.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

there is a place in florida called New Smyrna, there is a game preserve there and the sea turtles nest there every year, when they hatch they run to the ocean by the hundreds. really cool.thanks for sharing that!

----------


## natertot

I had a similar expierence once, except mine was hundreds of water mocasins! :Helpsmilie:

----------


## mouse111111

We call those cottonmouths here. I killed one last week with an oar.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I just came across this thread and I can honestly say in all my years outdoors I've never seen that.  You're very fortunate OT...

----------


## Ed McGill

Wow that's a pretty great experience. Witnessing things like that in nature once in a while really help keep ya grounded. Pretty awesome!

----------


## hunter63

I did watch a turtle lay eggs in a shallow depression in my corn field, lastspring..... took quite a while........when she was done, cover up the nest and left, you could hardly see it.
I put a stick in the area so I could keep an eye on it, but never saw what happened to it......
The ground didn't look like it had been disturbed,all summer...... and the corn wasn't cut till way late in the season, so I assuming they hatched and returned to the river....Or I would like to think so.

Still cool to see.

----------


## jhnnymwr75

Thats very cool!

----------

